

Ansible playbook to deploy a personal server with Dockerized apps - knitatoms
https://github.com/Keybits/keybits-server

======
knitatoms
Author here: this is a bit like Alex Payne's 'sovereign' project but using
Docker containers for apps.

It's a bit rough around the edges but if any one would like to give it a go,
the Docs are fairly easy to follow and you'll have a fully functional server
up and running on Digital Ocean in about 15 minutes with a Ghost blog and
piwik analytics. More apps to come soon.

~~~
mattjaynes
Very cool! I'll add it to tomorrow's issue of Ansible Weekly:
[http://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly-
newsletter.htm...](http://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly-
newsletter.html)

~~~
knitatoms
Thanks!

------
cookrn
congrats on launching this! some thoughts and questions:

clickable: [http://keybits.net/](http://keybits.net/)

* the main keybits-server repo doesn't link to keybits.net

* instead of the "first-run.yml" technique, what do you think about a separate repo with build scripts for a common base server with an ssh-able non-root user?

* how do you see tools like [http://www.packer.io/](http://www.packer.io/) fitting into this type of workflow?

~~~
knitatoms
Thanks for the feedback - much appreciated.

\- link to main site on Github repo now fixed

\- I agree the 'firs-run' technique isn't very elegant, I'll look into
alternatives

\- hadn't come across Packer before. It looks excellent (and lovely site
design)! From a quick look it seems that it would be great for getting the
inital image deployed. After that, Ansible's ability to make the image
tailored to the individual is valuable.

